# Creatine & Cancer



## bludevil (Jan 29, 2001)

What's up fellas.
I've been an avid reader of this site since it's went live but this is my first post. Just wanted to get everyones idea on the new study that links cancer and creatine. Is this bullsh** scare tactics to keep people from taking creatine or is there some validity to this subject. Thanks for your input...


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 29, 2001)

Haven't seen that study, where did you read it?
Hope its not true, personaly I don't think it is but ya never know I guess.


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Jan 29, 2001)

Doesnt a lack of Vitamin C cause that.  I know what u meant in the scurvy thing by the way i was just widnering about this though.


----------



## Mule (Jan 29, 2001)

I got a Question. What doesn't cause cancer? Seems that everything does.


----------



## EarWax (Jan 29, 2001)

Yes, lack of Vitamin C causes scurvy.  As far as I know heh.


----------



## Mule (Jan 29, 2001)

God, I hope not!


----------



## EarWax (Jan 29, 2001)

They said that it was long term usage which could mean 50 years.  Of course in that time, any number of other things could cause cancer.  It's funny that we try to attach cause and effect relations sometimes based on correlations.  I'm pretty sure in this case, this is so.  If I eat a ton of bread and only eat bread, then die of scurvy, this means bread causes scurvy?  Sheeze!


----------



## Oldman (Jan 30, 2001)

The French newspaper report of the alleged study linking creatine use to cancer didn't mention who sponsored the study, the lab or university where the study was done, the length of time, the scientists who did the study, or even the name of the journal in which the study was originally published.  

Even an idiot would have accidentally included at least one of those easy to obtain items.

Sounds like the French just wanted to start a scare.


----------



## EarWax (Jan 30, 2001)

I bet in the next few years we will find out that there are good as well as bad cancer cells... kinda like HDL and LDL cholesterol


----------



## HickeyNC (Jan 31, 2001)

How many house hold items that we used 30 years ago do we know or greatly suspect cause cancer? How many things that we use today will be known to cause cancer in 30 years? We dont know. For all we know, staring at a PC monitor all day causes it.


----------



## bludevil (Jan 31, 2001)

Here's the article if any of you are interested.
http://www.tsn.ca/other/readstory.asp?story_id=795969 

Personally, I say the hell with it. I'm still going to use creatine.


----------



## EarWax (Feb 1, 2001)

me too


----------



## Steveo (Feb 2, 2001)

Referring to the computer monitor reply, in Muscle and Fitness this month theres an article saying that a chemical used in the manufacture of computer monitors to stop them burning is slowly released into the air while the monitor is on that can cause a variety of symptoms such as headaches naseau etc. It seems like there is no escape from harmful things


----------

